# LAMB JAR



## retmarine02 (Mar 11, 2009)

I got a lamb Mason jar, its has a brown tint to it and the "B" is almost a ghost B almost looks like LAM tried to take off the B...I looked on line can't find a Brown lamb jar,,,any help please,,,thank you.. Dale


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello retmarine02;  I guess we will need a little more information.  Is there any markings on.the bottom?  I couldn't find it in my RED book.  
 RED Matthews


----------



## woody (Mar 11, 2009)

It's RB # 1455 or 1455-1
 Lamb Mason
 Smooth lip Mason beaded neck seal
 Glass insert and metal screw band
 Insert: LAMB

 Qt-Pt Clear $4-6

 I believe the brown tint is just a characteristic of that certain batch of clear glass.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, I'll put in my two cents' worth...  I think this is an irradiated jar.  If manganese was used as a clarifying agent in the glass, the jar will turn purple when irradiated; if they used selenium instead, it will turn brown.  Not a nice amber color, but brown.  This one looks pretty light, and I've seen that happen too:  flea market merchants will have their wares setting out in the sun, irradiated jars - when exposed to sunlight for extended periods of time - will eventually get lighter and lighter until there's barely a tinge of the brown color left.  Hope you didn't pay a lot....  -Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have had a few clear jars with a slight brownish tint to them. Some dug and some not. I always figured it was a chemical reaction with the soil or just the begining of the day batch got a tiny bit of something in it.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey all 
   I belive I still have a few square Lamb jars around here some were and they have a pink tint to them .I know that they were just used as canning jar and had not been buried or exspoded to any kind of light . I think its just the way these came .
  bill


----------

